# Which battery will last long without charging in storage for My Dodge Aries



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Which battery will last longest without charging in storage for my Dodge Aries 2.2 litre, 1986 Le sedan model ?

I am interested in a long life battery with lots of amperage for starting.

The problem is I usually put the car in storage in unheated underground parking in the fall/winter time and use it spring/summer time. By that time the battery is usually drained out and have to charge it. I am too lazy to take out battery and charge regularly during storage period. I charge it during spring time when I start using it.

I have been using Everready battery from Walmart for the past 6 years almost. And it is not keeping the charge for long after I use the car recently.

What type of battery should I get ?

Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I can well imagine that a 6 year old battery is not holding a charge all winter.
Not sure any battery can hold a charge in Canada all winter. Need to replace most batteries that are used everyday every four years and that is for a good brand one.

Letting it set several months at a time is not good for it. You will have seal problems, bearings develop flat spots, same with tires. Engine can corrode/rust internally. There is a fair amount of work to put up car for storage longer than a couple of months.

As far as a good brand, my choice as been Interstate batteries.

BG


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Even a 1986 model car will have a slight draw on the electrical system when it's not running. 
It'd be best to put a trickle or maintenance charger on the battery and disconnect the battery cables.


----------

